# Diarrhea on walks



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

My pup is very healthy with no other problems. But whenever I take him on walks he just stops suddenly while walking and poops. This poop ranges from soft serve to liquid diarrhea. This ONLY happens on walks. At home he'd have solid poo. Fecal test is negative. He eats a grain free diet. Anyone else with this problem?

Read online some sources talk about stress colitis. Basically diarrhea due to stress. I think it could be it. But what's the cure?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My mom (who watches Jake for me during the day) was just talking about this. (Jake is also on grain free) She told me she thinks it is strange that even if both dogs (she has a poo who is on regular food) poo before the walk the both end up going during the walk and that sometimes it is to runny to even pick up. I thought maybe it was an exercise thing. They seem to enjoy the walks so I don't know about stress. I am very interested to see what others say.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is not bad so I can't really be much use, except to say often after playing with other dogs and running around like a mad thing he will do a poo which is much looser than his usual ones, so maybe some connection with the exercise, we don't actually get diarrhoea though.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley quite often on walks/runs can do a solid one at the beginning of being out and then a very loose one later on. I have heard it can be an exercise thing like human runners can have a similar thing!!! I have never worried about it as Bayley has been like it most of his 3 years and is happy and healthy 
I think dogs can vary as Holly will never do a poo when she is out on walks she will only do them in our garden, Bayley likes to do several when out!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly's second poo while on a walk is often softer than her first. As far as I'm aware, while fecal matter is in the bowel waiting for a trip to the park, liquid is still being absorbed from it so is more solid. Whereas poo that hasn't been in the bowel so long hasn't had time to have the liquid absorbed so is looser.

Lolly always prefers to poo at the park rather than in the garden (although she will go in the garden when she needs to) so makes use of the opportunity to do as much poo as she can while we are there! Hence the effort to ensure a 2nd or 3rd poo is done and these are always looser.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My minis are like this. they would poop four or five times on the walk, each getting looser. It's great walking back with 6/7 poo bags clutched in my mitt! NOT! All dogs have been fine unstressed etc, so I think it's the exercise that does it! When we have been out for the day it eventually stops.


----------

